# الأسد المرقسي الجزء الثانى . تاملات البابا بالموسيقى  cd



## بولا وديع (17 يناير 2010)

تكبير الصورةتصغير الصورة 



 promo cd

الأسد المرقسي الجزء الثانى

 promo track by : sameh mosaad

تكبير الصورةتصغير الصورة 





 يحتوى السى دى على 10 تآملات لقداسة البابا

 الرجــــاء 

ارجع الى القوة

محاسبة لنفس

قدوس الله 

مركز الله فى حياتك 2

فلسفة الألم

العلاقة مع الله 

تاريخ الخطية 

آمين تعال 

حوار مع الله 3 

 إعداد : سامح مسعد

 128Kbps

 



 
تكبير الصورةتصغير الصورة 




الموضوع الاصلى : هنــــــــا
​


----------



## ABOTARBO (18 يناير 2010)

مجهود اكثر من راااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااائع
وجارى التحميل
الرب يعوضكم على تعبكم يا اولاد الملك​


----------



## بولا وديع (18 يناير 2010)

rabna mawgod قال:


> مجهود اكثر من راااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااائع
> وجارى التحميل
> الرب يعوضكم على تعبكم يا اولاد الملك​



مرسى لمرورك ويارب يكون التأمل عجبك 
​


----------



## صليب وفيق (18 يناير 2010)

*:Love_Letter_Send::Love_Letter_Open:​*


----------



## صليب وفيق (18 يناير 2010)

*الرب يعوض تعب محبتكم خير*


----------



## بولا وديع (21 يناير 2010)

*مرسى لردك ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك*​


----------



## بولا وديع (20 فبراير 2010)

صليب وفيق قال:


> *الرب يعوض تعب محبتكم خير*



*مرسى كتير ربنا يعوضك


:99::99:
*​


----------



## جورج سمير @ (21 فبراير 2010)

مرسي جدا علي تعبك يا عسل​


----------



## النهيسى (21 فبراير 2010)

*رائع رائع رائع

شكرا ليكم

أم النور تبارككم​*


----------



## بولا وديع (24 فبراير 2010)

*ربنا يعوض تعبك مرسى ياجماعة للردود الجامدة دى*​


----------



## emadramzyaiad (26 أغسطس 2010)

ربنا يبارك تعب محبتك


----------



## KOKOMAN (4 سبتمبر 2010)

روووووووعه يا بولا 
شكرا على التأملات 
ربنا يعوضك ​


----------

